# HELLLOOOOO PEOPLE!



## manj321 (Jun 3, 2009)

HELLO PEOPLE!! JUST JOINED THE FORUM!! I AM NOW A PROUD OWNER OF A AUDI TT 180BHP REGISTERED IN 2001...! THE CAR AT THE MOMENT IS TOTALLY STANDARD AND IS IN A BIT OF A BAD WAY AND I WILL ENSURE THE PROBLEMS ARE MENDED ONE BY ONE !...!i have always wanted a TT from when they first come out ....PROBLEM 1 Can anybody help there is a very loud knocking noise coming from the front of the car when ever i go over a ditch or a bump...the mileage on the car is 96,000miles any ideas?? could it be the wish bone,ball joints?????


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome noise could be the front ARB a common problem 
Dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome. 8)


----------



## manj321 (Jun 3, 2009)

ARB....? does that have somthing to do with the bushes??? Thanx for welcoming me guys....members cars of this forum are somthing else  never seeen so many hot ladies !


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah mate there are two bushes on your anti roll bar (arb) and if they have worn can cause knocking.


----------



## manj321 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry about the slow reply!!! Cheeerz mate! i am taking her to the Dr's tomo so i will ensure they are made aware of where the bushes are. Do the TT's slighty smoke up in the mornings during cold starts?....ive notcied smoke comin from the exhause but once the car is warm its alright...


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum hope you get your problems 
sorted soon then you can enjoy driving the TT


----------

